
Windows Terminal Preview v0.8 Release - omiossec
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/windows-terminal-preview-v0-8-release/
======
mr_toad
Can’t wait until this is installed by default. Because as much as I like it
trying to get corporate IT to install it is just too much.

~~~
jannes
They let you download the .msixbundle file on Github. You can unzip it with
7-zip or some other zip program. And then you can unzip the file
CascadiaPackage_x_x64.msix which will give you the WindowsTerminal.exe binary.
That should let you run it without admin rights.

------
rootlocus
And Vim is still not usable unfortunately:
[https://github.com/microsoft/terminal/issues/1203](https://github.com/microsoft/terminal/issues/1203)

~~~
JoBrad
Vim is definitely usable. I don’t use a block cursor, so perhaps that is the
reason I don’t have issues, but I’ve been using Vim without issue for some
time now.

------
ch_123
I really wish they added a GUI configuration editor - editing large JSON files
by hand is a poor user experience IMHO.

~~~
tasogare
Same complain, it was the same problem when VS Code was first release. Also
Json makes a poor configuration file format because it forbids comments. Hype-
driven development is annoying because it doesn’t weight solutions on their
technical merits.

~~~
qmmmur
I think yaml would be good a fit. In almost every scenario where I have to
edit the file manually yaml is my favorite option because of comments and
general readability.

------
monkeydust
Been using command line more and more had no idea this existed. Looks much
better, any downsides?

~~~
emptyfile
The version I've been using has been crashing every once in a while, but the
much bigger issue at least for running WSL is the lack of copying from the
terminal.

~~~
tssva
Out of the box you can copy from the terminal by selecting with the mouse and
then right clicking. It is also possible to copy using the keyboard but there
are no default key bindings at this time, so you need to configure the binding
you prefer yourself.

------
tasogare
> Retro Terminal Effects

What about a Retro Start Menu that is usable and ad-free? Maybe in a few
decades...

